# No seas pendejo



## curlyboy20

Ciao. Sono ritornato con le mie parolaccie 

C'è alcuna frase in italiano per dire "pendejo" nel senso di "astuto" oppure "vivace"? 

- (Un ragazzo snello dice) Voglio farmi una liposuzione.
- (L'amico risponde) _*Qué liposucción te vas a hacer tú? No seas pendejo!

*_
Che liposuzione fai tu? Non essere.... vivace, cautivo, furbacchione??? O simplemente_ "dai!" _

Questa frase (no seas pendejo) è ben comune nel Peru. Altri esempi:

- Quieres caminar hasta el centro? No seas pendejo. Toma un taxi que queda lejos.
- Sólo quieres darme 20 dólares por esta camisa que vale 50? No seas pendejo.

Un'altra frase in spagnolo che i peruviani usano con lo stesso significato è *"no te pases". *C'è qualcosa di simile in italiano?


----------



## Pixidio

curlyboy20 said:


> Ciao. Sono ritornato con le mie parolaccie
> 
> C'è alcuna frase in italiano per dire "pendejo" nel senso di "astuto" oppure "vivace"?
> 
> - (Un ragazzo snello dice) Voglio farmi una liposuzione.
> - (L'amico risponde) _*Qué liposucción te vas a hacer tú? No seas pendejo!
> 
> *_
> Che liposuzione fai tu? Non essere.... vivace, cautivo, furbacchione??? O simplemente_ "dai!" _
> 
> Questa frase (no seas pendejo) è ben comune nel Peru. Altri esempi:
> 
> - Quieres caminar hasta el centro? No seas pendejo. Toma un taxi que queda lejos.
> - Sólo quieres darme 20 dólares por esta camisa que vale 50? No seas pendejo.
> 
> Un'altra frase in spagnolo che i peruviani usano con lo stesso significato è *"no te pases". *C'è qualcosa di simile in italiano?


Te metiste con una palabra espinosa. Te explico por qué:

En tus dos primeros ejemplos, yo no interpretaría ese "no seas pendejo" como "vivo" (sí, existe la expresión "no te hagás el vivo" que significa lo mismo que "no te pases" es decir, no te pases de listo). 
Para mí, ese uso de pendejo es equivalente al boludo de Argentina. Un pendejo, o un boludo es un persona con pocas luces, tarado y que actúa así. Un pendejo toma decisiones y hace cosas insensatas y poco deliberadas... Hacer pendejas/ boludeces es actuar como un pendejo/ boludo, es decir, hacer algo digno de un tarado. 


En tu primer ejemplo, pendejo tiene el significa que te comento, al igual que en el ejemplo del taxi. 

- Voglio farmi una liposuzione. 
- Ma che lipo. fai tu. Non essere così imbecille/ deficiente/ stupido/ idiota. 

En el ejemplo de la camisa, pendejo tiene el significado que vos decís: vivo, astuto. En este ejemplo se puede sustituir por no te pases (de listo/ de astuto), en los otros dos no. _Furbacchione_ define bien a este "pendejo" pero en español "pendejo" "vivo" son palabras muy coloquiales, típicas de un habla muy informal y consideradas un poco vulgares, no sé si pase lo mismo con _furbacchione.
P/D: me olvidé de ponerle las marcas de advertencia al post pero bueno, es un compendio de malas palabras... No las usen, aunque si vienen a la Argentina le pueden decir boludo a alguien de menos de 30 años con toda tranquilidad, es como decirle hola.
P/D II: te dejo un hilo de "sólo español" en donde se trata el tema de "pendejo"  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1191980_


----------



## Geviert

> Hacer pendejas/ boludeces es actuar como un pendejo/ boludo, es decir, hacer algo digno de un tarado.



Es muy curioso cómo cambia el significado jergal según el país. En el registro jergal del castellano en el Perú, "hacer pendejadas" o "pasar de pendejo" quiere decir el exacto contrario de tarado o boludo en Argentina. Algo similar se da en Chile, creo yo, con la expresión "huevón" o, más aún, con el aumentativo "huevonazzzzzo!  (con particular énfasis en la z y mostrando la palma de la mano, agitándola). En el Perú (en particular esta última) quiere decir lo que sería completo boludo o supremo pendejo en Argentina. Me pregunto si en Argentina se podría saludar a alguien de menos de 30 años (siguiendo el consejo de Pixidio) con mayor énfasis mixto, peruano-argentino, por ejemplo: !hola, boludazzzo! (no sé si sería vulgar, consideren el símbolo, según lo que señalen los amigos).

En tus ejemplos Curly hay dos usos diferentes de pendejo. La segunda pendejada, digamos, es una pendejada de valor general: 

_¿Quieres caminar hasta el centro? No seas pendejo. Toma un taxi que queda lejos.
_
Es decir, _quieres _caminar (deseo subjetivo) cuando es evidente que el centro queda lejos (factum). "No te pases" de listo con una intención personal que no cabe, digamos. En este caso pasas de pendejo porque quieres hacer algo por el simple gusto (caprichoso) de hacerlo (en este sentido eres un pendejo para el otro). Digo que tiene valor general porque la segunda persona no sufre la pendejada (en efecto, luego explica en qué sentido te considera un pendejo). La segunda persona no es objeto paciente del pendejo digamos, como en el ejemplo: _¿Sólo quieres darme 20 dólares por esta camisa que vale 50? No seas pendejo_. En esta caso la pendejada y el pendejo es una sola cosa, una unidad (curioso es que se presuponga la injusticia, al mismo tiempo que se valora a la persona de lista).

En italiano no se me ocurre algo similiar en el contexto del ejemplo:  

_Vuoi camminare fino in centro? Macché / ma dai, prendi un taxi che è lontano.  _

El otro caso me parece verosimil:

_(che) Cosa? Mi vuoi dare solanto 20 dolari per questa camicia che vale /costa 50? non fare il furbo (con me)._ Diría que cada región italiana tiene modos diferentes de definir a aquel que quiere pasar de listo (se podría decir _imbroglione _en el ejemplo).

En el otro ejemplo no veo correspondencia:

(Un ragazzo snello dice) Voglio farmi la liposuzione.
 - (L'amico risponde) ma che liposuzione ti vuoi fare? Sei matto? /ma cosa dici?


PS. _furbacchione _no es vulgar, es simplemente el aumentativo de _furbo_. Se le dice a los niños por ejemplo o en modo lúdico a quien ha sido descubierto (también _furbetto_).  Un furbo / pendejo con intenciones de engañar será un _imbroglione_ (en el sentido de _avviluppare, raggirare _una persona).


----------



## Tomby

En España para decir "pendejo" se puede prescindir de .


----------



## Pixidio

Geviert said:


> Me pregunto si en Argentina se podría saludar a alguien de menos de 30 años (siguiendo el consejo de Pixidio) con mayor énfasis mixto, peruano-argentino, por ejemplo: !hola, boludazzzo!



Es algo que no se usa, el aumentativo de boludo. La palabra en sí ha perdido fuera como insulto. *Si tienes un grado aceptable de confienza con tu interlocultor puedes decirle boludo sin problemas*. Ahora, el aumentatico sí es un insulto. Y la _z_ no se marca en la Argentina (al igual que la c delante de _e_ o _i_ y la _s_ intervocálica), se pronuncia de la misma manera que _ss_.


----------



## honeyheart

Dalle mie parti la parola "pendejo" significa soltanto "ragazzino", detto con una connotazione spregiativa, quando si parla di una persona adulta ma immatura, oppure molto più giovane rispetto a chi la proferisce, a modo di insulto; e sinceramente non riesco a cogliere il senso esatto che le viene dato in altri Paesi, e mi sembra che gli esempi proposti non bastino per capire che cosa vuol dire in ciascuna frase; quindi bisognerebbe, credo io, che curlyboy20 fornisca anche una spiegazione in spagnolo per precisare qual è l'intenzione con cui si usa questo termine, per poter così trovarne una traduzione adeguata.



P.S.1: Un paio di correzioni:


curlyboy20 said:


> Sono ritornato con le mie parolacce





Geviert said:


> _Mi vuoi dare solanto 20 dollari per questa camicia che ne vale/costa 50?_


 (Sono quasi sicura che ci va il "ne", ditemi se sbaglio, per favore.)

P.S.2: Auguri di felice anno nuovo a tutti!  (e di buon Natale, in ritardo ).


----------



## Pixidio

CurlyBoy, sonsulté con los foreros peruanos del foro Sólo Español y ellos me confirmaron tu apreciación. Es decir, la acepción más común y casi la única que tiene pendejo en ese país es la de vivo, astuto, inescrupuloso... 

Es un significado diverso al de casi todo el resto de las zonas hispanas... Desestima entonces mi primera respuesta.

Feliz año nuevo para todos.


----------



## honeyheart

Hola, Pixidio. 



Pixidio said:


> ... al de casi todo el resto de las zonas hispanas...


Que es... ¿cuál?


----------



## infinite sadness

El Perú, no?


----------



## honeyheart

Mi pregunta era:



Pixidio said:


> Es un significado diverso al de casi todo el resto de las zonas hispanas


¿Cuál es ese significado que "pendejo" tiene en casi todo el resto de las zonas hispanas? Porque yo di el que tiene en mi zona, pero no entendí si Pixidio se refiere a éste mismo o a otro.


----------



## Geviert

Un significado diverso al que tiene en el Perú, Honey, es decir, diverso al tuyo o a cualquier otro significado "del resto de las zonas hispanas" (basta que sea diverso, cada uno podrá dar el suyo, como en tu caso, pero ya es más de lo que imagino entiende Pixidio).


----------



## Neuromante

Señores: Las tres frases que se han usado en la primera entrada, la que contiene la duda, usan "ser pendejo" y "pendejo" con significados distintos y contradictorios entre si; y sólo la tercera de ellas lo usa con el significado que los peruano le han dicho a  Pixidio que tiene en ese país. Es imposible buscar una traducción al italiano que cumpla con todas esas condiciones al mismo tiempo.

Por cierto: Me parece bastante importante saber cual es el significado que se le da en el resto del territorio de lengua hispana (Lo que pregunta Honeyheart). Por una parte para poder saber de qué está hablando Curlyboy, pero además para que los italianos puedan usar esa palabra sin meter la mata.

Ya de entrada adelanto que aquí no se le da ninguno de esos significados, pero que se parece al que ha dado Pixidio Pero que no funcionaría en las dos primeras propuestas de ejemplo de Curlyboy y en la tercera no se usaría por salirse de contexto




PD: Geviert: En tu primera aportación, por mucho que me esfuerzo en leer otra cosa estoy seguro que -En el primer párrafo- has puesto que "Pendejo" tiene el significado contrario al "Boludo" argentino en la segunda frase y después -En la cuarta y con escala en Chile- que tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

la acepción del término que nos propone Curlyboy es pertinente para el registro jergal en cuestión. Lamentablemente los ejemplos no han sido explicados con propiedad en sus matices, por lo tanto no es posible determinar  una discusión unitaria, ni (lo más importante, se olvida) una correspondencia en italiano. En este sentido será _cosa buona e giusta _que se considere, en primer lugar, la definición estándar de pendejo. En segundo lugar se podrá pasar a las opiniones y pareceres sobre la posible correspondencia en italiano (de lo contrario, vamos al foro Solo español). En el link que he puesto se notará rápidamente los significados según los países (tu pregunta Honey). Cada quien puede proponer su versión italiana a partir de esta propuesta.

 Una idea.


----------



## Churri85

Hola curlyboy!

Yo si traduciría más libremente. Algo así como: "Voglio farmi una liposuzione" "Ma che liposuzione e liposuzione? Non dire cazzate!"

Aunque un poquito más de contexto no vendría mal!

Que tengas un buen día!

stef


----------



## NicolettaB

Provo a tradurre le frasi che ci hai dato, interpretando il significato di "pendejo" dal contesto:

_Qué liposucción te vas a hacer tú? No seas pendejo!_
Vuoi farti una liposuzione? Ma và._ Quieres caminar hasta el centro? No seas pendejo. Toma un taxi que queda lejos._
Vuoi camminare fino in centro? Ma cosa dici, prendi un taxi / Ma per favore, prendi un taxi / Sei matto? Prendi un taxi

_Sólo quieres darme 20 dólares por esta camisa que vale 50? No seas pendejo._
Vuole darmi solo 20 dollari per questa camicia che ne vale 50? Non dica assurdità / Ma mi faccia il piacere / Sia ragionevole.

Nicoletta


----------



## Larroja

NicolettaB said:


> _Sólo quieres darme 20 dólares por esta camisa que vale 50? No seas pendejo._
> Vuole Vuoi darmi solo 20 dollari per questa camicia che ne vale 50? Non dica dire assurdità / Ma mi faccia fammi il piacere / Sia Sii ragionevole.



Mi limito a precisare la corretta traduzione della persona verbale per non creare confusione tra i nostri amici ispanofoni.


----------



## flljob

Pixidio said:


> La palabra en sí ha perdido fuera como insulto. *Si tienes un grado aceptable de confienza con tu interlocultor puedes decirle boludo sin problemas*.



Esto pasa en México con la palabra pendejo. Si se la dices a un desconocido es muy ofensiva.

Saludos


----------



## SãoEnrique

¿La palabra "Pendejo" puede ser sustituida por "tonto"? Por ejemplo "¡Que pendejada!" ---> "¡Que tontería!"

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Sí, pero, al menos en México, es muy agresiva y solo se puede usar entre gente de mucha confianza.

Saludos


----------



## yaya.mx

pendejo para mí sí es bastante ofensivo.. aunque estemos entre amigos, tal vez entre hombres un poco menos, pero entre chicas sí es medio fuerte, al menos para mí.. 
para mí tiene más o menos el mismo significado que coglione..

'tonto' es mucho más leve como ofensa, es una versión light de  pendejo.. siempre desde mi punto de vista personal..


----------



## Pixidio

Tonto en como que te digan lindo al lado de pendejo. Ya dijimos que entre amigos y en confianza no hay problema con el uso de pendejo, se suele abusar de él. Pero por lo general, es algo muy fuerte para decírselo a otro. Tonto no es un insulto (al menos yo no lo veo así)... Le puedo decir a mi jefe en el trabajo: 

_No haga tonterias, piénselo mejor_. Sin ningún problema. 
Ahora si le digo: _no haga pendejadas/ boludeces_ debería agradecer si no me echan del trabajo.


----------

